# Cheesiest BHM centred pick up lines



## rabbitislove (Jan 4, 2008)

Hah. A few days ago, I told one of my BHM friends his amp, BigSexy, was like his owner in both aspects.

Throw out some cheesy pick up lines so I don't feel so lame.

Please and Thanks
-Rabbit


----------



## Melian (Jan 4, 2008)

"Hehe. You look like you like to eat. How'd you like to eat me o...."

Damn, can I say that here?


----------



## ex-jock (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, its not really a pick up line, but my favorite comment was made when I was cycling in the park...two black girls were walking by as I was bending over fixing my shoes (in my cyling shorts)...and one said to the other loud enough to be overheard "why do big white guys always have such tight little butts?" Hee, made my day.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 5, 2008)

Melian said:


> "Hehe. You look like you like to eat. How'd you like to eat me o...."
> 
> Damn, can I say that here?



Hahahaha. That is amazing.


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 5, 2008)

is that a sausage in your pocket or ya just happy to see me?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 6, 2008)

Melian said:


> "Hehe. You look like you like to eat. How'd you like to eat me o...."


could i get 3 or 4 helpings?


----------



## Melian (Jan 6, 2008)

Kazak said:


> could i get 3 or 4 helpings?



This is where I reveal that I'm a man. LOL...jk.


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't believe the just kidding part Melian haha


----------



## Melian (Jan 6, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> I don't believe the just kidding part Melian haha



Hey! Just because I'm crude, blunt and listen to black metal, it still doesn't make me a man! I should slap you with my penis.....er...... :doh:


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 6, 2008)

haha BRING IT !

:happy:


----------



## Molly (Jan 7, 2008)

I would love to hear a cheesy pick up line involving the words "hot tub".

I used a fair deal of hot tub related innuendos back when I was dating a ssbhm with one. To this day, if I hear someone mention a "hot tub", I alway hope they are talking about a hot tubby man.


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 7, 2008)

Molly said:


> I would love to hear a cheesy pick up line involving the words "hot tub".
> 
> I used a fair deal of hot tub related innuendos back when I was dating a ssbhm with one. To this day, if I hear someone mention a "hot tub", I alway hope they are talking about a hot tubby man.



Here's one, this will sound dumb but I'm just taking a shot.

Would you like to go for a dip in the hot tub above my pants? (maybe say "hot tub of fat above my pants" instead?)


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 9, 2008)

Melian said:


> "Hehe. You look like you like to eat. How'd you like to eat me o...."
> 
> Damn, can I say that here?



Ha! That's awesome. BTW, it makes me so happy you're a Metalocolypse (sp?) fan. Dethklok rocks.


----------



## Melian (Jan 9, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Ha! That's awesome. BTW, it makes me so happy you're a Metalocolypse (sp?) fan. Dethklok rocks.



I actually used this line on my bf last night. Bahaha....(it worked).

*hails Satan for the DethArmy*


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 10, 2008)

Melian said:


> "Hehe. You look like you like to eat. How'd you like to eat me o...."
> 
> Damn, can I say that here?


 
Do you have an all-day-sucker for me to lick?


----------



## BigDave (Jan 10, 2008)

Melian said:


> I'm crude, blunt and listen to black metal


You sound like me!


----------



## Melian (Jan 10, 2008)

I keep thinking about this thread...and I dare someone to pick up a BHM with this line:

Do you like seafood? 
Perhaps a tuna taco?


----------



## Nerdzilla (Jan 10, 2008)

Melian said:


> Do you like seafood?
> Perhaps a tuna taco?



It wouldn't work on me  I'd start thinking about what sauce would go on the chargrilled tuna! :eat1:


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't like seafood lol.


----------



## golden_buddha (Jan 11, 2008)

"Yo baby, you ever had your asshole licked by a fat man in an overcoat?"....

It's from Jay and Silent Bob Strike back. Don't look at me like that.


----------



## sparkee1958 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think a woman saying this would work on me 
How bout we go to a buffet :eat1:, then back to my place for dessert on me


----------



## Aireman (Jan 11, 2008)

Hehehhe I like that one alot! I'd work on me....... course I'm easy


----------

